# Salary offer help



## smartcuky (Oct 10, 2016)

naila8239 minutes ago
Hello

i have an interview in dubai where i did the initial screening with recruiter and will me meeting the manager on skype next week.


I currently make $145,000 in USA for a Program Manager role. however he recruiter mentioned an all inclusive salary of 35,000 add per month plus kids education paid in full as well as health insurance.
The housing allowance is not extra it is part of the 35,000 AED/ To me this looks less but i am moving forward considering this is not a final offer yet so i should proceed through the interview steps for now. 
Is this a good salary as i will be moving with husband and 2 kids.?

I think with 45k base plus housing allowance is a good option?

Also curious to learn how significant is bs degree as i started working in states during college and than proceeded with professional education instead of college. They haven't said anything yet but if the job asks for BA degree will they consider equivalent experience like in USA?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
If you don't have a degree - you won't be able to have a "manager" title on your visa.
This would not stop you getting the job here (providing your prospective employee does not insist on you having a degree - many do) but it would limit your travel to some other GCC countries.
The salary offered is reasonable but it is always worth pushing to see whether you can get some extra - as housing is expensive here and you often need to pay the whole years rent up front.
Make sure that the education allowance truly covers fees at an school of your choice - some schools have fees approaching 100k AED per year, per child.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## smartcuky (Oct 10, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> If you don't have a degree - you won't be able to have a "manager" title on your visa.
> This would not stop you getting the job here (providing your prospective employee does not insist on you having a degree - many do) but it would limit your travel to some other GCC countries.
> ...




Oh so I applied to Etihad airways . In US I have not needed degree as they have always encouraged my professional experience over a degree. 
What do you think if I negotiate 45k bad plus housing and kids education allowance?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smartcuky (Oct 10, 2016)

smartcuky said:


> Oh so I applied to Etihad airways . In US I have not needed degree as they have always encouraged my professional experience over a degree.
> What do you think if I negotiate 45k bad plus housing and kids education allowance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Also how would it limit my travel? Does manager on visa mean anything?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

smartcuky said:


> Also how would it limit my travel? Does manager on visa mean anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,
Here status (manager title) is very important.
Without manager on your visa - you would not be able to visit Saudi Arabia on a business visit visa, for instance.
Before wasting more time - just be absolutely certain that the job you are applying for does not need a degree (as most government managerial jobs require one here).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

The salary figure you mentioned was inclusive taxes?


----------



## smartcuky (Oct 10, 2016)

theviewabudhabi said:


> The salary figure you mentioned was inclusive taxes?




Yes



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

In my opinion, you have got a nice offer but still if you can manage to convince them to provide you accommodation where group of companies do provide (not sure the level of your company you got offer from) then well and good otherwise the figure is not bad at all. You could have luxury life plus you are getting schooling as well so i must say it's really nice to hop for. Best of luck.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Be careful you don't negotiate yourself out of the job.. 40-45k including housing (with the school fees, family medical and flights etc on top) might be more realistic to aim for, and check the degree issue. 

A lot of government and semi government entities here are cutting staff and budgets so not offering housing over and above salary may be policy now for some organisations and employee grades.


----------

